# friends of turin italy



## wanderchild (Jan 31, 2013)

Ciao!

As of just a day ago, I started a part time au pair job for a little family in Northern Italy, Turin. With lots of time on my hands, Im eager to explore both the land and cultre of Italy.. if anyone is up for an adventure across Italy or even meeting up for a coffee in Turin, please do not be shy, Im obsessed with meeting people from all over the globe! The more the better :clap2::clap2:


----------



## HAVOC255 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello, My name is Kevin and I am an American Expat living in Turin also. I also was an au pair for a year in Turin a few years ago. I really like meeting people from all over the world too. If you are interested in meeting up for a coffee sometime let me know.


----------



## HAVOC255 (Feb 15, 2013)

By the way if you need to contact me my email inglesepianezza(at)gmail(dot)com


----------

